# Social Security- Impacts



## johnjarvis (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello, I would like to understand the way social security works for my scenario. I have researched the treaties but the real world application is hard to understand. I am a dual EU/US citizen. I have 25 years of US social security contributions/credits. I would like to work in Germany for the remainder of my career (for family consideration). I would like to retire in 5 to 7 years which would be short of the 10 years that most EU countries require to qualify in their systems. In my case, what would my benefit be ? Just the 25 years of US credits ? or can I get credit for the German contributions in the US system ?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Kind of "both of the above." The way it works is that you are already qualified to receive US SS benefits - it only take 10 years of contributions. 

On the German side, you'll contribute into the German retirement system for however long. When you retire (or reach German retirement age), you apply to the German system. They will take into account your years of work in the German system and the salary you earned during that time. Then, in order to determine your eligibility, they will ask you for your entire work history. The years you worked in the US will count toward the number of years required (generally MUCH more than the 10 years the US requires). But the Germans will not count the salary you earned while working in the US.

Just as an example, in my case I had 15 or so years of work in the US - so more than enough to qualify for a US pension. Then, even though I only worked for 2.5 years in Germany, they counted my working years in both France and the US. I now get a (small) German pension each month, in addition to my US SS benefits ("adjusted" for the "Windfall Elimination Provision" because I receive a foreign pension - but limited to no more than half the amount of the foreign pension).


----------



## johnjarvis (Jun 2, 2012)

Many thanks, that helped a lot.


----------

